# Northern VA mechanics



## erk (Jul 15, 2019)

Anyone know a good, reasonable mechanic that can work on a Gen1 diesel? 

Currently I need a timing belt change, in the future I want to avoid the dealership.

I'm in Northern VA.

Should we make a thread of trusted mechanics everywhere?

Ray


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't know if they would have the tools for a timing belt job on a CTD, but we have taken our VW to Landmark Auto Group (Alexandria, near Landmark Mall) for a couple things and have been very pleased with the service and pricing.

They generally work on Euro makes/models, but he said he'd definitely be able to change the ATF on the Cruze when I was ready.


----------

